# Wago - Codesys - Tabellen - Array



## Hobby_Programmierer (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgende Aufgabe an die ich mehr oder weniger schon fast den ganzen Tag sitze und mich irgendwie fest gefahren habe.

Ich habe folgende Arrays:
Wert1 : ARRAY [1..288] OF INT;
Wert2 : ARRAY [1..288] OF INT;
Wert3 : ARRAY [1..288] OF INT;
Zeit1 : ARRAY [1..288] OF STRUCT;

Diese Werte möchte ich nun in der Visualiesirung anzeigen lassen in einer Tabelle. Ich kann aber nur ein Array für eine Tabelle auswählen.
Ich bekomme die vier Arrays nicht so in ein Array das ich die in der Tabelle anzeigen lassen kann.
(Zeilen, geht ohne Problem, das Problem sind die Spalten).
1..288 sind die Zeilen.
Wert1, Wert2, Wert3 und Zeit1 sollen jeweils die Spalten werden.

Hat von euch jemand diesbezüglich vielleicht eine Vorlage oder eine Idee?
Manchmal hilft ja bereits ein Denkanstoß wenn man sich festgefahren hat.
Vielen Dank schon mal.

LG


----------



## cas (13 Juli 2011)

Legt mal eine Variable an statt drei:

Wert: ARRAY [1..288,1..288,1..288] OF INT;

MfG CAS


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (13 Juli 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Legt mal eine Variable an statt drei:
> 
> Wert: ARRAY [1..288,1..288,1..288] OF INT;
> 
> MfG CAS



Hallo,

dabei habe ich folgende Probleme:
a. Fehler 3801 Die Variable 'Wert' ist zu groß (47775744 Byte).
b. Da fehlt die Zeit, somit die Zuordnung der Uhrzeit zu den Werten.
c. Weiß ich nicht wie ich meine drei Arrays (die ich aus einer CSV Datei     bekomme, in eins schreiben soll.

LG


----------



## MBr (13 Juli 2011)

Hobby_Programmierer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dabei habe ich folgende Probleme:
> a. Fehler 3801 Die Variable 'Wert' ist zu groß (47775744 Byte).
> ...



Vielleicht...
a: Datenstruktur mit drei Integer und einer Zeitvariable anlegen;
    ein Array vom Typ der Datenstruktur anlegen
b: siehe a
c: Zuweisung der Elemente über FOR-Schleife ...?

In der Visu dann eine Tabelle mit dem Array anlegen und die Elemente den Spalten zuweisen.


----------



## Commander_Titte (13 Juli 2011)

Soll es so aussehen wie in dem angehängten Bild? Wie sieht dein Struct aus? Ist dort nur eine Variable enthalten, z.B. Time_of_day?

MFG Christoph


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (14 Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

vielen Dank.
Ich wollte es auch schon gestern mit einer Struktur lösen,
leider habe ich es nur nicht hinbekommen.
Neuer Tag, neues Glück! 
In weniger als 30 Minuten lief es - gestern war wohl nicht mein Tag.
Nun muss ich nur aus 4 Werten 12 Werte machen und dann bin ich fertig.

LG


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (14 Juli 2011)

Hier noch mal der Anhang, die Tabelle - falls es jemanden Interessiert.
Wert1 = Außentemperatur
Wert2 = Innentemperatur
Wert3 = Wäre die Frischluftklappe
Da die "Anlage" jedoch aus was, daher 0%

Nun noch auf REAL wandeln damit aus 231 = 23,1°C wird.


----------



## Step7Neuling (6 September 2021)

kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wie dann die Werte ins bestimmte Array-Feld reingeschrieben werden ?
Ich will mir so eine Art Ringpuffer aufbauen, wenn die 25 Felder voll sind, beginnt es wieder von vorne...
was mir jetzt nur fehlt, wie ich direkt ins Feld reinschreiben kann...

Meldetext  ARRAY [1..2,1..25] OF String;

In der ersten Spalte soll die Uhrzeit mit Datum sein und in der zweiten Spalte soll der Meldetext 
drin sein

Irgendwie hänge ich aber da gerade etwas...


----------

